# Preseason Game #3 (10/15) Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

​

*Phoenix Suns (2-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (2-0)*​​







*Thomas & Mack Center, Las Vegas, NV *​​
Date: Sunday, October 15th​Time: 7:00 pm​​​


​
_*Guards*_​​

































Kobe Bryant Maurice Evans Jordan Farmar Devin Green Aaron McKie​


































Smush Parker J.R. Pinnock Sasha Vujacic Von Wafer Shammond Williams​____________________________________________________________________________​


































Marcus Banks Leandro Barbosa Raja Bell Steve Nash Eric Piatkowski and Davin White (no picture)​​​​​

*Forwards*​

































Brian Cook Lamar Odom Vladimir Radmanovic Ronny Turiaf Luke Walton​________________________________________________________________________________​


































Boris Diaw James Jones Jumaine Jones Shawn Marion Sean Marks​



*Centers*​



































​Kwame Brown Andrew Bynum Marcus Douthit Chris Mihm Mamadou N’Diaye​_________________________________________________________________​​




















Pat Burke Amare Stoudemire Kurt Thomas​​​​
​​
*Upcoming Games*​
October 17th - vs.







- KCAL​
October 19th - vs.







- FSN​
Lakers Go For 3-0​


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Imaging Kobe makes a surprise appearance and scores 82 points on these guys! I would love it


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Steez said:


> Imaging Kobe makes a surprise appearance and scores 82 points on these guys! I would love it


:rock:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Great thread!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Steez said:


> Imaging Kobe makes a surprise appearance and scores 82 points on these guys! I would love it


To me I would rather see Kobe slam a big one on Raja Bell, Kobe suspended in motion, with his balls in Raja's face.


Something vicious, like Kobe over Dwight Howard or Steve Nash nasty.


Man that would be sweeter.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> To me I would rather see Kobe slam a big one on Raja Bell, Kobe *suspended in motion, with his balls in Raja's face*.


:rock:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd like to see Rambis rest the vets more in this one kwame, odom, Smush. Can't get any of our regulars banged up with two rotation guys down already in number 24 and Mihm.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I ****ing hate the Suns.  I guess it's preseason, so know need to get riled up. This is going to be the longest two weeks ever.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Man, I wish Kobe would play in this game...oh well it's the preseason.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo it's best if kobe doesn't play this game. would take away some of the hype of the lakers metting the suns on the 31st to open the season.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Kobe better not play this game.. save the best for last wahaha


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah no need for Kobe in this one. Preseason is for trying to figure out who can actually play, and then trying to figure out who plays well with each other.

We already know Kobe can ball.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Who did PHX lose to?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i hate the Suns with a passion :curse: 

they lost to some team overseas, no?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd like to see Jordan get some play time. If he wants his defense to shine, than in limited minutes it would be nice to see him do something productive vs Nash. Even if he doesnt stop Nash, Id like to see him limit some of the easy passes and make Nash work more for it. 

Playing the suns and there style of basketball would be a great chance for the youth to show what they are worth. Forget about winning, just let most of the youth handle the minutes and see what they can do.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i guess Phoenix is our newest rivalry. The lakers always seem to have an abudance of rivalries.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Shady* said:


> Who did PHX lose to?


They lost to the Sixers overseas...in Germany, I think. They had a 19 point lead and blew it. HaHa!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> i guess Phoenix is our newest rivalry. The lakers always seem to have an abudance of rivalries.


I agree. Pre-season or not, I would just love to see the Lakers really stick it to the Suns. :curse:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Lakers will win this game, i feel it!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Lakers will win this game, i feel it!


I wouldn't be surprised. Watch, the Suns are going to blow another 20 point lead while showing they are clearly the better team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. Watch, the Suns are going to blow another 20 point lead while showing they are clearly the better team.


 By blowing the twenty point lead? :laugh:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> By blowing the twenty point lead? :laugh:


The :laugh: part is what I was getting at. 

It's funny how they stop playing in the 4th quarter so often. Pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Suns? Ewwww.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is Amare expected to play?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Is KCAL in San Diego too? Or is it just LA? If it is, what channel is it?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

This should be an interesting contest, especially given that Ronny should get some big minutes with Kwame and AB ailing. I love to see Ronny filling the lane on a fast break. I just hope that kind of effort is contagious. 

Does anybody know the most recent status on Kwame and Sasha?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Anybody gonna do a play by play? Or even got a link?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bynum showing he can play with the big boys. I like!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/scoreboard#

This is the link for the radio broadcast I think

Click the Listen button then click on lakers you should be able to hear it then.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Amare banging Ronny around. Suns up 19-14 lots of subs in


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> *Amare banging Ronny around*. Suns up 19-14 lots of subs in


.


Not at all. Ronny is definitly holding his own. He's already blocked Amare and Barbosa. Ronny will be very helpful to us when playing the suns.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Where is The One with his play by plays!!!!!!!!!!

 am at work


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/scoreboard#
> 
> This is the link for the radio broadcast I think
> 
> Click the Listen button then click on lakers you should be able to hear it then.


Thanks! :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well I just turned this on (the net).. stupid team cant beat the mets tonight :curse:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lakers are playing well considering they're missing their starting shooting guard and center.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is farmar getting eaten alive by nash? seems like it, but i only just turned on the tv.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

These kids just do not give up! Farmar is giving nash a lil of his own medicine. Bynum did not back down from Amare.

I like what I see. Lakers down 5 at half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Unique said:


> .
> 
> 
> Not at all. Ronny is definitly holding his own. He's already blocked Amare and Barbosa. Ronny will be very helpful to us when playing the suns.


I agree.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Where is everyone today?
This is a little preview of Lakers vs Suns on what is going to happen on Oct 31st.

I was expecting people to swarm in here and post.
Whats up with everyone today?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar compete's like heck. Smush playing some 2. Ronny and Bynum not backing down from Amare at all.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Vlad better get his act together.

The guy is bricking his shots left and right.

Luke is playing well enough to be a valid starter. 

I'd like to see this starting lineup sometime in the season: 


PG: Jordan Farmar

SG: Kobe Bryant

SF: Luke Walton

PF: Lamar Odom

C: Kwame Brown


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Farmar looks like he is giving Nash a lot of problems which could be huge when they play the Suns in the regular season.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Can anybody tell me how Amare's doing? Is he still stiff?

I'm at Computer Class now.. I'm all for Amare getting good.. And he's on my freaking fantasy team.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Farmar looks like he is giving Nash a lot of problems which could be huge when they play the Suns in the regular season.


Ref's gotta give farmar alittle respect in that match-up, he seems quick enough and savy enough .

By the way what is Farmar's nationality. Is he white. Just curious


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Ref's gotta give farmar alittle respect in that match-up, he seems quick enough and savy enough .
> 
> By the way what is Farmar's nationality. Is he white. Just curious



I think he's half black/half white.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

I heard Mr. Farmar was jewish and african american.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol, this lineup is ****in' horrible. 

I can't wait till Kobe and Kwame get back...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

07McCarthy said:


> I heard Mr. Farmar was jewish and african american.


Thats what I thought. But I heard someone refer to him as a whiteboy I wasn't sure because he does look mixed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers down 11. Parker is hot 3 3's in the quarter


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Jordan's father, baseball player Damon Farmar, is African-American and his mother, Melinda Baker; his step-father, Yehuda, is Israeli. Farmar was raised in the Jewish religion.

thank you wikipedia

so israeli and african american.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers playing well all things considered. odom isn't doing much, Vlad is doing nothing and Kobe and Kwame aren't playing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow andrew has improved quite a bit. he can definitely block some shots, i think he has the potential to be a defensive super star, like a mutumbo.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Walton and Ronny giving the Lakers a boost. Ronny rebounding and getting a jumper Walton with his overall game.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

UGH


Ronny had to make those two easy putpacks...

Oh well, he's still playing well considering those misses.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

looks like luke might become my favorite laker this year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I really hate Jumaine Jones. He can get so hot it looks like he's not gonna miss and then there are times he shoots airballs. He just hit another long jumper.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> looks like luke might become my favorite laker this year.


 

He's a favorite among Laker fans, besides Kobe of course. But he never gets love here. It's good to see some of you appreciating. :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hmm.. am I just po'ed or something about the Cards game that this one is boring to listen to? Or am I right?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Lynx said:


> He's a favorite among Laker fans, besides Kobe of course. But he never gets love here. It's good to see some of you appreciating. :banana:


last year, luke was among my favorites... but this year, i mean he might be my very favorite player.

oddly enough, kobe has never been my favorite player... though i do like him. i guess i've got mixed feelings about kobe.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

One thing about this team and you can see it in preseason is the competitiveness. They are fighting hard even in preseason as if the outcome matters and its coming from the young guys. 

I love it, when we plug our starters in and mix the young guys with a second unit we're gonna be real good this year. 

Good game we were able to compete with the Suns very well with our youngsters.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So who had good games and who had bad games for the ones that couldnt watch..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

- luke played great. seems like he's developed a few more offensive moves.
- bynum impressed me with his shotblocking. he made a few good passes, and even a nice looking postup move or two. im not sayinig he's ready, but im just saying he's definitely improved from last year
- lamar, from what i saw, wasn't really trying too hard. no problem with me, it's only a preseason game.
- farmar made some nice plays, he great for a rookie, decent by farmar standards.
- cookie didn't get much time, but i saw a few replays of a few easy buckets he got.
- smush was decent, he made a lot of 3 pointers and a few nice defensive plays. still unable to defend nash though.
- vlad didn't play well at all, he looks lost most of the time. he made a few nice deflections though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks af.. appreciated!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I only heard the game but from what I could tell, Shammond played better, Smush shot it well, Farmar played solid, Ronny battled Amare pretty hard as did Bynum. 

Evans and Vlad struggled, odom didn't do much neither did Pinnock, Mckie or Green.

Walton played well the team seemed to pick up whenever he was on the floor.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no prob.

i gotta say, farmar does impress me. nash was getting around farmar with ease, but nash is just nash and farmar's still a rookie. it's not like smush is any better against him.

i definitely think he can start by midseason, not sure if he will though.

bynum wont be logging significant minutes until next season imo (20+ mpg)

i think walton played the best today jazzy.. he just gives the team a sense of direction. he was definitely the leader on the court today, as opposed to lamar.

also, im not too worried with vlad not quite fitting in. it'll take a while for him to hit his stride, we just have to be patient with him.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

afobisme said:


> no prob.
> 
> i gotta say, farmar does impress me. nash was getting around farmar with ease, but nash is just nash and farmar's still a rookie. it's not like smush is any better against him.
> 
> ...


I agree, and you guys should not forget that Radman played with his hands hurt, he will be ok.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

So....who won?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

The One said:


> So....who won?


haha not us, 91-99


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> So who had good games and who had bad games for the ones that couldnt watch..


Without a boxscore to back up my review, im going by what it looked like here.

Odom, looked like crap most of the time. He was definatly playing some aggressive ball, but without the ability to finish almost all all, he blew so many easy shots or took to many stupid ones. He looked distracted on both the defensive and offensive end. And in my opinion it looks like its been a steady decline from a very respectible game 1, to an average game 2, and now to a bad game 3.

He also disrupted the offense in my opinion. When he'd come out there, the team did much of what they do when Kobe is out there, stop and watch. And with Odom holding the ball far to long before deciding what to do, it seemed to get the movement as a whole from the time to slow down dramatically.

Didn't seem like a good game for Lamar at all. Not even rebound wise. (Im sure he got at least half of his average), but the team as whole seemed to run the ball better and play better defense. 

Then you got Radman, who still looks like he isn't sure what he is supposed to do out there. Although today he ran the floor well, it seems like his shot isnt just off a little... But off a mile. I mean his shots were not just bricks at times, they were not even close. Horrible bricks.

Bynum looked good and solid compared to bynums ususal. It was nice to see even Amare came over and gave Abomb some encouragement at the end of the game, because without a doubt he was disrupting what Amare was trying to do under the post. He got some good rebounds, and make some good baskets. He had a couple blocks that didnt count, but they looked good nontheless.

Luke, Started out stale. In fact much like old luke to the point I was about to say.. I knew it was to good to be true.... Then he turned it on, ran the floor well and finished strong. Probably the most consistant player in the preseason so far and he made some nice big plays in the second half that got us close to striking distance. I will say, Luke really did work on his jumpshot and defense. Is he going to be the guy you want playing lock down defense? Nope......... But he sure looked confident and played solid defense for a third straight night.

Williams, looked ok. Couple stupid passes. But his jumpshot looks spectacular. I mean his range looks effortless at times. I was impressed. His defense though, in my opinion looked far weaker than Smush, and a little less than the rookie Farmar. (No surprise, most people were warning us of this, that watch euroleague games, in which Williams played in). But his shot really is nice to look at and he is insanely fast with that first step. INSANE first step. He was more encouraging than I expected. But still far from impressive. (double sided compliment. HAHA).

Farmar, looked good again. He didnt have the presense of game #2, but he was good. His defense was decent most of the time agaisnt nash (wish he had more minutes), but he found himself fouling a lot. Nash was in flop mode today, and it really did show. Farmars court vision, is erie.... To the point there was times that Nash and Farmar did very similar style passes. Very impressive. Unfortunetly at times, he totally feel into the lame jumpshots, but he snapped out of it and ran his offense, and not the suns offense. Including a beautiful pass to green towards the end of the game.

But you cant talk about impressive, without talking about Ronny. Ronny in my opinion was the player of the game and stood out far more than anyone from either team. Besides the fact he was playing 5 most of the time, he had no problem pushing people around and staying aggressive on cleaning up the glass. He missed a few easy baskets, but I tell you what... The intellgence of Ronny on the court is sadly better than our current starting center in every way. Everytime, without fail Ronny would go to the basket strong with two hands, because he knew the suns would more than likely foul him. And they did. It was like clock work. The suns never really had an answer for Ronny, so much so, that I think they might have had a chance to steal the game if they left him in the final 3 to play. (but they wanted to give bynum and the rest of the team more time to play, which is fair of course, it is preseason). But wow, his defense was better than anyone on the Lakers tonight, and honestly, probably most of preseason. 

I say watching him defend almost makes me think people over rate Kawmes interior defense, when an undersized guy like Ronny had no trouble holding his own against Amare (I know he isnt exactly old amare). But this is also not the first game of the preseason were Ronny played great defense inside and good rebounding. He has done it since game one and its only getting better so far as the presason goes along.

Parker had a nice couple minutes, including nailing three-three pointers in a row. Although, he didnt do much to get his team really going. His defense looked to me to be the best of the guards today, but thats not saying all that much. 

Evans didnt have his shot working, but played consistant and solid defense. His minutes were limited tonight it looked like as the Lakers were obviously putting some other kids out there to play.

Mckie looked very good. I hate his guts, and I think the Lakers would be totally stupid if they didnt cut him, but if he could play that smart and good all season long he would have been a steal last season. To bad he is old, washed up, and a cripple.

All and all, I'd say its hard not to be excited about todays game. I think many people who are not very fimilar with the way basketball works are, going to cry because the Lakers lost to the suns, but what I saw was a lakers bench out scoring the suns bench 27 to 14 at half time, a Lakers bench that had no problems guarding the interior, even though they are missing Kawme, Mihm, and might as well say Odom since he was a non-factor. And not to mention, no Kobe included in that with the suns giving their starters some decent play time...

Im impressed, an 8 point loss with all those odds stacked against the Lakers should give the guys some confidence going into the season. They have improved, and they are FAAAR deeper than they were last season. Its not even a question anymore.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006101513

<pre>
Player	Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Radman 22 1-5 0-3 0-0 1 1 1 1 2 1 4 2 
Odom 25 3-10 1-1 2-2 1 4 2 4 0 0 3 9 
Bynum 22 4-6 0-0 0-0 1 4 2 2 0 1 3 8 
Evans 15 0-6 0-3 2-2 1 2 0 1 0 0 1 2 
Parker 26 6-8 5-6 1-2 0 2 4 4 2 0 3 18 
Turiaf 23 2-6 0-0 3-6 2 10 3 2 1 3 4 7 
McKie 15 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 3 0 0 0 1 2 2 
William 19 5-5 2-2 0-2 0 3 1 2 0 0 1 12 
Cook 10 3-5 0-1 0-0 0 2 1 1 0 1 0 6 
Walton 24 6-13 0-1 0-0 2 5 7 3 0 0 1 12 
Farmar 16 4-8 1-3 0-0 0 2 2 1 1 0 3 9 
Green 13 2-4 0-1 0-0 0 1 0 0 2 0 2 4 
Totals 230 37-78 9-21 8-14 8 39 25 22 8 7 28 91 
Percentages: .474 .429 .571 Team Rebounds: None
</pre>


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, jordan does have some of nash's sensabilities... then again, so does luke.

that was a really nice play luke made when he threw the ball around his back.

eh, cdr, i think ronny played well but imo he won't be much of an offensive player. the only decent to good interior defender the suns had was kurt thomas, and he only played 11 minutes. i think turiaf did a good job at what he does though... the effort + rebounding.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Amare gave Bynum encouragement?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Considering the Suns have Nash, Barbosa, and Banks.....practically no one can stay in front of those guys. Farmar did a pretty decent job. He got beat a few times but was also playing very physical with Nash, stole a pass off from him and also took a nice charge from him. Vlad hadn't touched a basketball all summer long and it really shows.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> Considering the Suns have Nash, Barbosa, and Banks.....practically no one can stay in front of those guys. Farmar did a pretty decent job. He got beat a few times but was also playing very physical with Nash, stole a pass off from him and also took a nice charge from him. Vlad hadn't touched a basketball all summer long and it really shows.



Supposedly he hurt his hand. I think it's possible because his shots are so way off that they look like someone who has a messed up hand. I mean normally when the guy misses, they dont look like that.. They look like they actually had a shot at going in.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NBA TV highlights from Suns-Lakers


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like Ronny's game and also thinks he's gonna be an asset this season but Kwame is still our best post defender. He's bigger and stronger and moves laterally quicker than Ronny does. Ronny is a better shot blocker weakside but Kwame can stonewall his man at times. Kwame did really well against most of the top bigmen man to man last season. 

Amare respects kwame's d as well, he spends more time shooting that jumper than challenging Kwame on drives. Amare has gotten so small now that I think odom could guard him some really. 

I'm getting concerned about Odom quite frankly. He hasn't worked on his game or conditioning at all in the summer because of obvious reason's, I just wonder is he gonna have enough stamina and enough sharpness before the mid season mark comes. I really think his shot and finishes could really struggle most of the early season. 

Kobe's in the same boat but he has insane work ethic he'll sharpen his skills at his house, early in the morning or midnight for that matter. 

But odom doesn't have that sorta ethic which might make him start slowly this season. 

I think we're gonna start off very slowly to very poorly early in the season maybe the 1st 25 games or so. Kobe, odom , PJ being out Vlad adapting. 

I think we all better get mentally prepared for it. the younger guys may have to really step into a void early because they may be in the best shape and be the sharpest because they've worked the hardest to this point.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:



> I like Ronny's game and also thinks he's gonna be an asset this season but Kwame is still our best post defender. He's bigger and stronger and moves laterally quicker than Ronny does. Ronny is a better shot blocker weakside but Kwame can stonewall his man at times. Kwame did really well against most of the top bigmen man to man last season.
> 
> Amare respects kwame's d as well, he spends more time shooting that jumper than challenging Kwame on drives. Amare has gotten so small now that I think odom could guard him some really.
> 
> ...



The problem with Kwame has never been his body, its been his mind. Now is he going to put it all together and play like he did in the post last season towards the end? I hope so... But my belief in Kawme is that until he shows me something consistiant, I dont have any faith in him.

In my statement I wasn't suggesting starting Ronny. Thats just silly. I was suggesting that he is definatly playing better quality ball right now than game one and two with Kawme. Not just by a little, but by a lot.

And Ronny has a natural instinct for rebounding. Something that some days Kawme looks like he has, and the other days (even playoff days) doesnt. 

But I agree with you Jazz, if Kawme can get his act together this season he should be a beast in the post. With his body there is no reason why he couldnt be a ben wallace type player and just get the rebounds and play solid defense.

As for Odom, you read my mind. My girlfriend, for the first time this season seeing Odom commented to me that he looked smaller and out of shape. I noticed it to, but it didnt really sink in until she said something to me. I can't blame him for his problems, but it's hard to defend him when you think of his past in reguards to work ethic. If he sucks this is the first time he will actually have a reason to suck, but so many years of being average for someone as gifted as him, is sad. I hope that he can over come his problems, and take his game to the next step.

As for starting the season off slow, I think we will be about .500 or so. We will have bad stretches and I think good stretches. Kobe normally gets off to a slow start when healthy, now he is nursing a knee. Mihm will be back but without a real practice under his belt in what 6-7 months? Rust.... 

The young guys will get some play time when the coach calls, they better answer right if they want to get anymore the rest of the season.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, andrew doesn't have much hops for his height... 

looks like he doesn't have that ferocious beast-like personality that most people are either born with or without. oh well, he can still be good on the defensive end, and a pretty good offensive center.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> damn, andrew doesn't have much hops for his height...
> 
> looks like he doesn't have that ferocious beast-like personality that most people are either born with or without. oh well, he can still be good on the defensive end, and a pretty good offensive center.


He is one of the slowest people off the floor in the NBA I would say...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lakers shoot 57% from the free-throw line again. Am I the only one in here that sees this as a major problem?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Too bad I missed this one. I'm glad to see the young players developing.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> NBA TV highlights from Suns-Lakers


got another link? thanks


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The problem with Kwame has never been his body, its been his mind. Now is he going to put it all together and play like he did in the post last season towards the end? I hope so... But my belief in Kawme is that until he shows me something consistiant, I dont have any faith in him.
> 
> In my statement I wasn't suggesting starting Ronny. Thats just silly. I was suggesting that he is definatly playing better quality ball right now than game one and two with Kawme. Not just by a little, but by a lot.
> 
> ...



We are on the same page here I'm generally sensitive towards kwame because I thought here in Washington he was characterized as a bad guy which is furthest from the truth. 

But the one thing I will say is that when people discuss kwame its always about the things he doesn't do well I look at it like what he does do well I think thats the tact PJ used last season in getting him to play well. 

The one thing that scares me about this team is the collective mindset. Kobe is the only one who has that cocky confidence that we can compete and beat anyone. 

That brings me to farmar. I think he has that same thing Kobe has. He's not emotionally fragile, he's cocky, he has swagger to me this is essential in having a team that can win really big, he doesn't have to be convinced that he belongs. I really get that feeling from him. 

Dallas has it, the Suns nd Spurs have it the Clippers are starting to develop it. 

We on the other hand have 2 guys, Odom doesn't even believe he's an elite player yet despite having elite talent, and the young guys all have the I wanna get in the rotation mindset not the collective how good can we be mindset. 

Walton has some of it but he's so quirky like his dad that I don't know if its just sliiy talk from him or not. 

We have more talent, more versatility, are we mentally tougher because of the playoffs and the Suns debacle or are we still in the same spot where we think fighting for the playoffs is the more reasonable goal instead of rying to become a contender. 

I'm alittle concerned when I hear from PJ that we are in that group fighting for the playoffs and Kobe is saying I don't know lets go day by day. I'd like to hear more raised expectations than these somewhat muted expectations. 

Hard to believe this is the same Kobe and PJ who won titles and were considered the most unbearably cocky player and coach in the league. 

I'd just like to hear alittle more outward confidence. I know they have it just put it out there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> We are on the same page here I'm generally sensitive towards kwame because I thought here in Washington he was characterized as a bad guy which is furthest from the truth.
> 
> But the one thing I will say is that when people discuss kwame its always about the things he doesn't do well I look at it like what he does do well I think thats the tact PJ used last season in getting him to play well.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. We need that swagger!


----------

